# With 4"-6"+ Barrels, Do you Prefer a Full Barrel Underlug, or Not?



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the appearance, but it does add a lot of additional weight when carried in a holster.

Which do you prefer?

Ex. Ruger GP100 vs. Ruger Security Six / Police Six

Ex. S&W Model 686 vs. S&W Model 19, etc.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have the S&W 586 4in with the full lug.... heavier to carry than my S&W 68-2 6in with the half lug.... but with hot .357 mag loads, its still a pussy cat to shoot.... i dont mind carrying a heavier gun, i am a big guy anyway.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I understand that the extra weight will help tame the recoil of magnum loads, but most people don't shoot full magnum loads in practice very often. I also understand that a lighter CCW is desirable for most. I always like the appearance of the full underlug, but magnums with 4"+ barrels start to get heavy. I once had a 6" GP100. I now have a 4" Police Service Six, and it's much lighter. I also believe that the Service Six and Security Six look just like scaled down versions of the Redhawk, which I once owned, and now dearly miss.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

My .357 Magnum is identical to the one pictured here, except that mine is Blued, not Stainless.

http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m560/mallardmachete007/?action=view&current=4InchRugerPoliceServiceSix.jpg


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The longer barrel will have a longer sight radius, enhancing accuracy.
The longer barrel will yield better ballistics (higher velocity).
The longer barrel will reduce muzzle rise.
The longer barrel will make it slower to clear the holster.
The longer barrel will make it harder to conceal.
The longer barrel will make a heavier weapon; a plus or a minus depending on whether you want to carry concealed or not. If not, the heavier weapon reduces felt recoil.


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

Full under lug. Never liked the look of guns with that skinny little barrel sticking out. Always makes me think I'm watching some 70's detective show or something. Other than ascetics I like the heavier barrel to tame some of the recoil.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The underlug also protects the extractor rod from damage.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I have, use, and carry several styles, full under lug, no lug, half lug. In the 3 or 4 inch barrel length I favor for belt carry I do not really feel a big difference. Good belt and holster I don't really notice the weight difference from one pistol to another pistol.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

> The underlug also protects the extractor rod from damage.


Yes, but a partial underlug does this, with less weight than a full underlug. I guess with a 2" to 3" Snub, it either has one, or it doesn't. However, with a 4" revolver, such as the one pictured via the link I posted above, a partial underlug only comes about halfway down the length of the barrel, and even less so with a 6" Revolver. I am always in favor of protecting the extractor rod.


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

I prefer a full underlug barrel based upon balance and aesthetics. 
If weight is such a big deciding factor than consider carrying a lightweight framed revolver or a polymer pistol.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I have 2 .357's. S&W 686 and a Taurus 669. Both have full under lugs. I don't carry a revolver, I carry autos. I prefer heavy guns whether I am carrying or just shooting for fun.


----------



## Oxyguy (Nov 21, 2011)

I have never been a fan of the under lug.


----------



## sedwards58 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a Rossi 357 mag in stainless and love it


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Weight?*

Don't mean to be rude here but I have some pretty strong feelings regarding the issue of weight in handguns. I don't own any revolver that doesn't have a full underlug. I like the weight. I don't have any revolvers with barrels shorter than 6in. I don't own any plastic handguns. If you want to shoot with accuracy longer barrels and the extra weight is an advantage, for all of the reasons noted by others in this thread. I have never understood why anyone would buy a 2"-4" barreled revolver. If you want something to carry concealed for personal protection buy a 4"-5" in. steel framed semi-auto. I have a S&W Mod 629 w/ 8-3/8" barrel that I carry all over in the woods and out shooting and the weight is not an issue. I think light weight has it's place in certain handgun competitions but overall I believe a heavier gun is an advantage if you are shooting to hit something accurately. I know many people who own semi-auto Glocks and light weight revolvers and most of them couldn't hit the side of a barn if they were limited to one or two shots, especially if they were full of adrenalin during an attack. They just want to start pulling the trigger until the weapon is empty and pray they hit something. Incidently, my wife is not a big gal and not a gun nut like me but she said she likes the heavier handguns better than light ones .......... says she can hold them steadier while firing. Got a little off the track here so apologize. If you like light handguns or weight is a big issue then buy the light guns. Sorry if I stepped on toes here.


----------



## Bear2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I like the full underlug on my 629 Classic - 6.5".


----------

